# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سال سوم. پیام نور یا ازاد؟؟؟

## black diamond

سلام
میخواستم برای سال سوم بمونم به نظرتون کدوم دانشگاه بهتره ازاد یا پیام نور؟؟؟
من الان تو انتخاب رشتم پیام نور انتخاب کردم برم ازاد که مشگلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟

----------


## pedram52

از هر نظر پیام نور بهتره به نظرم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام.
به کلی دلیل پیام نور بهتر از آزاد هست.
اول اینکه شما شهریه ی خیلی کمتری نسبت به آزاد باید پرداخت کنید.(هزینه ی دو ترم پیام نور میشه یه ترم آزاد)
دوم اینکه پیام نور حضور در کلاس الزامی نیست.
سوم اینکه اگر تو پیام نور آشنا داشته باشین ترم اول رو هم حتی بهتون مرخصی میدن اما آزاد این خبرا نیست.

بازم بگم؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## black diamond

ممنون :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط black diamond


سلام
میخواستم برای سال سوم بمونم به نظرتون کدوم دانشگاه بهتره ازاد یا پیام نور؟؟؟
من الان تو انتخاب رشتم پیام نور انتخاب کردم برم ازاد که مشگلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟


در حالت کلی پیام نور بهتره هم اختیاری بودن حضور در کلاس+شهریه کمتر*

----------


## POOYAE

پیام نور / دو ترم اول هم مرخصی میدن ( مرخصی حضوری نیست بلکه غیر حضوری و از طریق سیستم گلستانه ) + شهریه هم خیلی کمه نسبت به آزاد

----------


## sinnna

اگر کلا میخاید برید دانشگاه آزاد بهتره.

----------


## es.abolfazl77

من میخام برم دانشگاه تا یکم حال هوام هم عوض بشه .ازاد برم حداقل واحد بردارم ترم یک خوبه ؟؟؟

----------


## pedram52

دوستانی که میدونن جواب بدن اقا پیام نور ترم اول اگه نری سرجلسه امتحانا مشروط بشی برا ترم بعدی مشکل نمیخوری؟مثلا برای مرخصی گرفتن ترم بعد؟

----------


## pedram52

> من میخام برم دانشگاه تا یکم حال هوام هم عوض بشه .ازاد برم حداقل واحد بردارم ترم یک خوبه ؟؟؟


ببین وقت ازت میگیره اصلا به صرفه نیست این کار

----------


## es.abolfazl77

> ببین وقت ازت میگیره اصلا به صرفه نیست این کار


ازلحاظ صرفه که میدونم ضرره ولی خانواده مجبورم میکنن .اینکه میگین وقت میگیره خیلی میترسم .چقد وقت گیره؟؟

----------

